# New XBOX easter egg leaked after two decades



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 22, 2021)

No one's ever put Timmmmmmy?
How strange


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2021)

Thank you.


*setting up the XBox*


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2021)

Hah, amazing!


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2021)

that's a lot of y's


----------



## Justinde75 (May 22, 2021)

Imagine somebody put Timmy with 25 ys and then somebody put it with 27 
Just nearly missing an easter egg like that


----------



## x65943 (May 22, 2021)

These guys have a weird sense of humor


----------



## raxadian (May 22, 2021)

HomebrewingNeko said:


> View attachment 263842​According to an interview between Kotaku and an anonymous Xbox dev, there is a hidden easter egg that hasn't been discovered for 20 years. The easter egg is similar to triggering the <<Eggsβox>> easter egg, which involves ripping a CD and naming it <<Eggsβox>>, after which a credits roll will play. The dev said that they wanted to avoid the same disappointment with the <<Eggsβox>> easter egg being found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credits again? That's lazy, they could really have coded a mini game, bo wonder this stayed unleaked for twenty years

Honesty even Hang Man would have been cool.


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 22, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Credits again? That's lazy, they could really have coded a mini game, bo wonder this stayed unleaked for twenty years
> 
> Honesty even Hang Man would have been cool.


Not only does my mans hate most games, but also trivia and secrets


----------



## masagrator (May 22, 2021)

I am sure this was found more than 3 years ago and published in some magazine. It seems that this dev didn't hear about it and announced noone found it.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 22, 2021)

Too much trouble just for some credits to run. Darkness fills my heart with pain.


----------



## phreaksho (May 22, 2021)

It had to be 27 y's...


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 22, 2021)

OHH TIMMYYYYY


----------



## XDel (May 22, 2021)

What, no hidden snail maze game? Truly this can not be the Dreamcast 2!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2021)

x65943 said:


> These guys have a weird sense of humor


So this would presumably have been some point between 2002 and 2005 or so, possibly earlier (announced in 2000).
That would have right at the height of (series 4 through 6 for the earlier dates in that range above)

https://southpark.fandom.com/wiki/Timmy_Burch

Now it could be an entirely different in joke but if I was going to place money on origins of such a thing then I know what I would go in on.

Now also the debate of whether to add something that obtuse to the upcoming "how to find hidden cheats" guide that I am halfway through.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 22, 2021)

I was just looking -TIMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!- for that video.


----------



## x65943 (May 22, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> So this would presumably have been some point between 2002 and 2005 or so, possibly earlier (announced in 2000).
> That would have right at the height of (series 4 through 6 for the earlier dates in that range above)
> 
> https://southpark.fandom.com/wiki/Timmy_Burch
> ...



This was my thought too

But uh, eggsβox is pretty silly too


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2021)

At this point, revealing it was probably for the benefit of everyone on the Team that placed bets on it, two decades back.

Team Nobody Had A Clue won, so maybe don't be this vague again, if they're expecting people to find it in their lifetimes ...


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

TIMMMAAAAAAY...and the lords of the underworld!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 22, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (May 22, 2021)

Timmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Ondrashek06 (May 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> that's a lot of y's


Again, don't expect likes because you have the "Announcer" flair. I'm sure as hell not gonna give you one. You're not entitled to likes because you get to pick what gets on the frontpage.


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Again, don't expect likes because you have the "Announcer" flair. I'm sure as hell not gonna give you one. You're not entitled to likes because you get to pick what gets on the frontpage.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Again, don't expect likes because you have the "Announcer" flair. I'm sure as hell not gonna give you one. You're not entitled to likes because you get to pick what gets on the frontpage.



Professional help exists to get your anger under control my friend


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 22, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Again, don't expect likes because you have the "Announcer" flair. I'm sure as hell not gonna give you one. You're not entitled to likes because you get to pick what gets on the frontpage.



As a veteran Temper used to ask, "Who pissed in your cereal this morning?"


----------



## HollowGrams (May 22, 2021)

Cool, likes for errr1.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 22, 2021)

would be sweet if someone could use this as an entrypoint but i doubt it  =/ it would save you the hassle of making/buying a usb Female to og xbox male cable+ splinter cell ,simmilar to the audio cd exploit


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 22, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> As a veteran Temper used to ask, "Who pissed in your cereal this morning?"



One day he accidentally sat on a banana, and it changed his life...


----------



## raxadian (May 23, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Not only does my mans hate most games, but also trivia and secrets



Is an easter egg people could only do by burning a DVD with a specific label; so you waste a DVD to just get credits roll?


----------



## Something whatever (May 23, 2021)

Love things like this


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2021)

But... why?


----------



## Reynardine (May 23, 2021)

How I learned to stop worrying and spell Timmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy with 26 y's.

I wish the easter egg would do a bit more than just a credits roll. Still neat though.


----------



## Chary (May 23, 2021)

dwain12435 said:


> But... why?


I think you mean, “but...whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?”


----------



## chrisrlink (May 23, 2021)

this needs to be looked into for a security hole


----------



## pedro702 (May 23, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> this needs to be looked into for a security hole


the original xbox has many  holes  lol, there are a crap-ton of ways to hack the console, this is just the xbox sees the name of the dvd and ativates a credit roll inside the dashboard itself so it doesnt actually read any data inside or load anything except the dvd name.



raxadian said:


> Is an easter egg people could only do by burning a DVD with a specific label; so you waste a DVD to just get credits roll?


yeah just like the other one, and they wonder why people haven't found it yet... who would go around  making blind dvd names  to try and triggers a simple  credit roll to happen? lol


----------



## raxadian (May 23, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> yeah just like the other one, and they wonder why people haven't found it yet... who would go around making blind dvd names to try and triggers a simple credit roll to happen? lol



Yeah how hard it was to make people connect a keyboard and write something instead? After all the original Xbox was a PC disguised as a console. 

Like Type "Secret credits roll 1" and "Secret credit rolls 2" while in the system configuration settings.

No fuss, no having to waste a DVD and a lot of people were connecting keyboards anyway...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 23, 2021)

Is it REALLY a leak if a developer divulged this information?


----------



## dude1 (May 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No one's ever put Timmmmmmy?
> How strange


no, the problem is many probably put in Timmmmmmy?
sadly no one did Timmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

dude1 said:


> no, the problem is many probably put in Timmmmmmy?
> sadly no one did Timmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


I wonder if someone added one more y and then they read this


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> the original xbox has many  holes  lol, there are a crap-ton of ways to hack the console, this is just the xbox sees the name of the dvd and ativates a credit roll inside the dashboard itself so it doesnt actually read any data inside or load anything except the dvd name.



As far as I am aware though all the choices are

"find either action replay and associated memory card, possibly also have fun getting the software to work as it is not necessarily XP only but... you want XP if you can get it, or make USB adapter using now increasingly hard to find up to around 2 gig USB drives (and limited numbers of them worked even back in the day) and possibly hard to find breakaway or soldering your controller cable, copy hacked save, load hacked save in a game, install softmod". The list of games did increase a while back with some people making new ones and the big three originals are common as anything and thus not with a price bump often associated with such things.

"rip apart xbox, hope you still have a computer with IDE (as far as I am aware the overwhelming majority of USB readers won't work as they don't implement locking) and are fast enough to get it in the time between unlocking and locking again and then copy files across"

General mod chip and TSOP for slightly older models if you are content to play with a soldering iron, or suffer clip on chips and their foibles.

If I could burn a custom CD (granted writeable CDs and burners seem to be something of a legacy device these days as well) and have it launch a softmod installer that would be a boon over the status quo. As far as "just reading" then there are plenty of things that have had errors in unicode handling, buffer overflows might still be a thing (this is 2003 or worse security after all) and more besides with names (see original PSP hacks). Little extras and bonus features also form the basis of a lot of iffy code.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> I think you mean, “but...whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?”


But... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
(You didn't have enough y's.)


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 23, 2021)

Never make easter eggs too obscure and or hard to find. It makes the Easter Bunny upset when no one finds his spoiled rotten eggs for over 20 years.


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 23, 2021)

Ugh, South Park. Great.


----------



## Vila_ (May 23, 2021)

this was probably added as a last minute thing, so stop crying that you didn't get a hidden game that you would've forgotten of in less than a week and just admire the fact that it even exists, I bet that 99% of you didn't even know who the devs where.


----------



## aaronz77 (May 23, 2021)

I heard this leak is what caused Bill Gates to get a divorce.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

dudes named timmy with 25 y's punching the air rn


----------



## guily6669 (May 25, 2021)

Damn, so cool I'm gonna even fix my Xbox, revive it just to play this all year long


----------

